
Trying out Bitcoin - baligena
I&#x27;m new to bitcoin and want to learn it.  Can someone help me by donating a very low amount of bitcoin so I can experiment with ?<p>I have included my public key for bitcoin to be sent.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blockchain.info&#x2F;address&#x2F;1N9TJaSBe3ihQX5okTD8BytrJYb2QmKJRG
======
globuous
If you want to experiment, you should just check out the testnet:
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Testnet](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Testnet)

it's a separate testing bitcoin blockchain. you can get test coins from
bitcoin testnet faucets (see link above).

If you want to try out Ethereum and write a smart contract, you want to test
it for free so not on the real ethereum chain. Same principle, you can just
try your smart contract on the Ethereum testnet (ropsten I think but whatever)
for which you can get test ether from ethereum testnet faucets (faucet being
the keyword you want to get free test coins for various blockchains)

cheers

~~~
baligena
Asking for amounts such as 5 cents or a penny to test I believe is not asking
for much.

I dont believe Testnet does not give you a complete way to test

